#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  7 signs your falling in love

## mangzee

7 signs your falling in love

7. You'll read their texts over and over again
6. You'll walk really really slow while you r with them
5. They become all you think about
4. You'll get high just by their smell
3. You'll realize that you're always smiling, when you think about them
2. You'll do anything for them

1. While reading this, there was
one person on your mind the
whole time ;)





  Similar Threads: IIT Kharagpur signs MoU with SELCO to boost solar energy sector Manipal University signs MoUs with two universities in China. Astrological Signs Changed..See your new SUN SIGN!

----------


## uncle_sam

Hmm...i am safe as of now..!!  :P:   :O:

----------


## crazybishnoi29

i am safe... but at some points, it reminds of someone....

----------


## mangzee

> i am safe... but at some points, it reminds of someone....


 [MENTION=545]crazybishnoi29[/MENTION] i feel u hv become half-devdas... ;)  :):   :):

----------


## crazybishnoi29

not devdas bro.... i don't drink that havily :-D  :D:

----------


## vrishtisingh

> 7 signs your falling in love
> 
> 7. You'll read their texts over and over again
> 6. You'll walk really really slow while you r with them
> 5. They become all you think about
> 4. You'll get high just by their smell
> 3. You'll realize that you're always smiling, when you think about them
> 2. You'll do anything for them
> 
> ...


you love a lot to someone definitely....

----------

